# Swissvax or Zymol??



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Now the good weathers here going to treat myself to another wax but I want something a bit 'special', the ones Im looking at are Swissvax Onyx, Mirage and then Zymol Glasur.
Durability isnt so much of a problem so Onyx is probably my best bet as with the money I save over Glasur I can buy more polishes and pads as for winter I use Fk1000p.
Whats the application like of Mirage? and hows the durability compare to Onyx?

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Between onyx and glasur... I would choose glasur almost every time. It just feels very special and I quite like the application although onyx is easier to apply. The water sheeting from glasur is simply mind boggling and is the deciding factor for me. That and the certificate


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Between onyx and glasur... I would choose glasur almost every time. It just feels very special and I quite like the application although onyx is easier to apply. The water sheeting from glasur is simply mind boggling and is the deciding factor for me. That and the certificate


I did speak to Russ and he said Glasur but for me should I pay double just for more durability as Onyx will only be a summer wax for me. Its so hard to choose :lol: Do you get anything with Onyx and Mirage?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Where abouts in herts are you?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Where abouts in herts are you?


North Herts near Royston so fair way from Watford mate. What kind of durability would I get from Onyx? done a search and some people have said as little as 3-4 weeks??


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

I'd be going for Glasur, a delight to use and beading is incredible as mentioned. 

If you get bored just add layers, or just strip it off and re-apply for fun.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have used Zymols Destiny, Vintage, Glasur and Concours and Swissvax Mystery, BoS, Insignis. This are very great waxes, but after all the times using these high class waxes there is another wax in the same league. And thats the Naviwax. I have tried it on 3 cars now and its just crazy how deep it shines and what a awesome beeding it brings.

It plays def. in the same level with BoS, Glasur and Concours. And its very cheap too. I recommend you to buy a sample of it from Chris here at the DW and test it.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

I recently got Swissvax Onyx and it is soo easy to apply and buff off, very pleased with it. Haven't tried any of the other wax's in the price range though.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

How about SV Shield? it's the same price as Glasur more or less and it gives an amazing finish. Durability is supposed to be right up there too as it's intended for daily drivers.
I've said this a couple of times now that it is overlooked because of it's position next to BoS, but I think it deserves a bit of exposure.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

absolutley love swissvax wax but nnext time i buy wax might try the zymol range for a change?????any pre wax will do or do they prefer there own cleanser???


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> North Herts near Royston so fair way from Watford mate. What kind of durability would I get from Onyx? done a search and some people have said as little as 3-4 weeks??


Ive seen about a month so far  and shame I know knebworth after going to a ball there last Friday but not sure how far that is lol doesbt help this lol


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Ive seen about a month so far  and shame I know knebworth after going to a ball there last Friday but not sure how far that is lol doesbt help this lol


Knebworth isnt too far from me I suppose, was in Stevenage today which isnt too far . I reckon if I buy Onyx in a few months (well probably less lol) i'll want to buy Glasur so I think I should bite the bullet and go for Glasur. Got £100 sitting in my Paypal and I cant transfer anymore atm so I might as well use it all up


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Get Glasur....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Knebworth isnt too far from me I suppose, was in Stevenage today which isnt too far . I reckon if I buy Onyx in a few months (well probably less lol) i'll want to buy Glasur so I think I should bite the bullet and go for Glasur. Got £100 sitting in my Paypal and I cant transfer anymore atm so I might as well use it all up


You need to get verified too? I was shocked when I saw how much had left mine when it emailed me to say I had hit the original limit.


----------



## Janka (Jun 28, 2009)

Mirage and shield is almost the same . only shield has PTFE in it, the way I have understood it.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Glasur ordered


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Glasur ordered


Good man! Now you need hd cleanse


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Good man! Now you need hd cleanse


Theres so many things I _need_ 
Cant wait to get it, will be doing a detail on a Volvo, Fiat and Aston soon so shall have plenty of use :thumb:


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Do you have to use zymol HD cleanse with zymol wax or will any cleanser di
o as I've just bought the serious performance cleanser!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That would work with it fine. I just like using matching products like a lot of people. Best thing about hd cleanse for me is the smell. It brings a lovely finish to dark colours though and I didn't find it too hard to use after playing around with it. Square mf applicator damp with water, thin line across it to "prime" the applicator working in straight lines. I didn't find it hard at all


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

A wee tip here, if you can get hold of Meguairs Deep Crystal number 2, it is near identical to HD Cleanse and hellova lot cheaper. 

I done a test on the two about 5 or so years ago. 

John.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Serious? Deep crystal was rubbish IMO  but I like hd cleanse. I knew there was a rumor that meguiars made under licence or similar but everytime I read further into it, it's rubbished. I think the shampoo and cleaner wax were by turtle wax at one point but not heard about the hd cleanse?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> North Herts near Royston so fair way from Watford mate. What kind of durability would I get from Onyx? done a search and some people have said as little as 3-4 weeks??


I have 2 coats of Onyx on my A4 at the moment and its still beading like mad.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

You wont be disappointed with the Glasur. I find it leaves a similar finish to SN..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

qstix said:


> You wont be disappointed with the Glasur. I find it leaves a similar finish to SN..


His pot should be arriving later today if it hasn't already!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> His pot should be arriving later today if it hasn't already!


Should be here today hopefully, was dispatched yesterday. I presume it was posted via courier any ideas who Monza use?

Edit: 2 mins after my post Parcel Force arrive :lol: Happy days!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol what do you think of it then based on the packaging. Did you get anything else with it? Or just the wax? Probably some towels?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Lol what do you think of it then based on the packaging. Did you get anything else with it? Or just the wax? Probably some towels?


Photographic evidence for the occasion 



















Not sure if I should open it now or not :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Go for it. Just smell it and feel the smoothness. Then you'll realise you made the right choice! When doing details I always try and use glasur, don't care if I'm gonna go through the pot, it really is that nice to use IMO.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cant wait to use it :thumb: Cheers for swaying me towards Glasur and making me spend even more money


----------



## jackson91 (Feb 17, 2010)

i am getting either Titanium or Glasur. Right now weighing more towards Titanium. Mostly due to it being cheaper. 

I want to find out more about the looks then its durability. Is one more than the other? Should I save money and get Titanium? or should i just splurge on Glasur?


----------



## jackson91 (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone have any idea?

Titanium or Glasur?

Here is where i can get them.
http://www.autoinclifestyle.com/shop/index.php/specialty-waxes-glazes.html

Appreciate a response on this folks...


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I have both Glasur and Titanium..

I would go for Glasur, as for durability, not sure, I tend to re-wax to often..


----------



## jackson91 (Feb 17, 2010)

qstix said:


> I have both Glasur and Titanium..
> 
> I would go for Glasur, as for durability, not sure, I tend to re-wax to often..


i myself not bothered about durability,more for looks. Is glasur different looks comopared to titanium or just about the same? Worth the price difference?

Fyi, i have colly 915,meguiars m16,vic concours 3oz pot, DJ fantastic four.


----------

